# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Shejh Shefqet Shehu (1900-1952)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

SHEJH SHEQFQET SHEHU
(1900-1952)

Shejh Shefqet Shehu lindi në Gjakovë, në vitin 1900. Ishte djali më i vogli, i katërti, i Aqif Efendiut, nga familja e njohur Shehu, me prejardhje nga Shejh Sylejman Efendiu, që ishte themelues i Teqesë së Madhe, tarikati Saadi, në Gjakovë dhe në Marash, Prizren
Mësimet e para i nisi në Gjakovë, i vazhdoi studimet në Medresenë e Madhe të Gjakovës, pranë Myderrizit më të njohur të kohës, Hafiz Iljaz Efendiut, që ishte nipi i Yvejs Efendiut, myderrizit të parë të Medresës së Madhe të Gjakovës
Diplomoi në Prizren, në Medresenë e Mehmet Pashës, tek dijetari, Nusret Efendiu, që ishte edhe Myfti i Prizrenit.
Në vitin 1928, në moshën 43 vjeçare, ndrroi jetë, në Gjakovë, Shejh Qamili, vëllau i madh i Shejh Shefqetit. Shejh Qamili ishte i martuar, por nuk la pasardhës, kështu, me vdekjën e tij, Teqja e Madhe e Gjakovës për disa vjet mbeti pa shejh, pa udhërrëfyes
Në muajin prill të vitit 1928, Shejh Shefqeti u nisë për në Damask, Siri, për të marrë Hilafetnamenë tek Shejh Ibrahimi, që ishte udhërrëfyesi kryesor për tarikatin Saadi.
Nga vendlindja, Gjakova, Shejh Shefqeti shkoi në Shkup, nga Shkupi në Selanik, nga Selaniku me anije nëpër Detin Mesdhe, arriti në Halep, nga Halepi në Damask
Në Damask, kryeqyteti i Sirisë, u vendos në Teqenë e Shejh Ibrahimit, i cili u befasue kur Shejh Shefqeti u prezentue, por e priti me shumë dashamirësi 
Shejh Shefqeti i tregoi se vjen nga Gjakova, Vilajeti i Kosovës, në Shqipni (Arnautllëk), në Rumeli, siç quhej atëherë, se është stërnip i Shejh Sulejman Efendi Axhiza Babës dhe se qëllimi i ardhjës së tij është marrja e Hilafetnamesë, sipas rregullit të tarikatit Saadi dega Axhizi, për të plotësue vendin zbrazët në teqe, pas vdekjës së vllaut, Shejh Qamilit
Shejh Ibrahimi, ndër të tjera, tha: 
Shejh Saadeddin Xhebbaviu është Piri i Tarikatit Saadi, kurse Shejh Sulejman Efendiu nga Jakova, është Piri i dytë për RumeliPrandej, nëse ka ndonjë shejh të tarikatit Saadi dega Axhizi mund ta pranoni Hilafetnamenë prej tij
Shejh Shefqeti i tregoi se ka shejhlerë të tarikatit Saadi kolli Axhizi, njëri ndër ta është Shejh Muharrem Mitrovica, i cili ka marrë hilafet nga vëllau im i ndjerë Shejh Qamili.Kur i dëgjoi këto fjalë të Shejh Shefqetit, atëherë Shejh Ibrahimi tha:
Ardhja e juej këtu, në Damask, na ka befasuar, por edhe na ka gëzuar! Jeni të mirëseardhur! Mund të pushoni këtu, mund të qëndroni sa të dëshironi, sepse në gjuhën arabe shumë mire po komunikoni, kjo dëshmon se keni përgatitje të duhur, prandaj, kur të kthehesh në vendlindjen tënde, menjëherë njoftoni të gjithë dashamirësit tuaj dhe Shejh Muharremin, i cili do ta kryen ceremoninë e hilafetit
Në muajin nëntor, 1929, në Teqenë e Madhe në Gjakovë, Shejh Shefqeti, në një ceremoni madhështore drejtue nga Shejh Muharrem Mitrovica, u gradue Shejh i tarikatit Saadi në Teqes e Madhe, ku shërbeu me nder për 23 vjet, deri sa ndrroi jetë me 1952
Shejh Shefqeti ishte dijetar, i devotshëm, shumë bujarNjohës i mirë i fesë Islame, praktikues i Sheriatit, shembull për pjestarët e tarikatit
Gjatë shërbimit të tij, Shejh Shefqeti me secilin njeri është sjellur me shumë dashamirësi, por ishte shumë rigoroz në zgjedhjën, pranimin e anëtarëve të rinj Sipas djalit të tij, Shejh Muhamedit, :
Baba i ka pranue vetëm 40 myhybë, 4 dervishë dhe nuk ka pranue për të gradue asnjë shejh! A thue pse? Sepse, fakiri thoshte: Ai që nuk është i udhëzuar, qysh do ti udhëzojë të tjerët? Ai që nuk di për veti, qysh do ti mësojë të tjerët? Ai që ska edukatë, kujt mund ti japë? 
Për Shejh Shefqetin tregohen shumë keramete, por kjo është një temë në vetePor, thënë shkurt, ai ka qenë një burrë shumë i nderuar, sepse me vepra e ka dëshmuarMe gjithë këtë, ai ka vuajtur, është arrestuar, është burgosur, nga komunistët e Gjakovës, nuk është lejuar as në Teqe të Madhe për tu varrosur!
Shejh Shefqeti ndrroi jetë, kaloj në jetën e vërtetë, në orën 13-të, ditën e martë, me 11 mars 1952. Të nesërmen, ditën e merkurë, me 12 mars 1952, u varros me nderime të mëdha, që nuk mbaheshin në mend në Gjakovë, deri në atë ditë!
Në varrimin e Shejh Shefqeti, me gjithë pengesat e pushtetit, morën pjesë mbi 12.000 vetë, jo vetëm të Gjakovës, por nga të gjitha anët e Kosovës!
Trupi pa jetë, i të ndjerit, shejhut Shefqet, nga Teqeja e Madhe nëpër Çarshi të Vogël, u bartë në maje të gishtave nga rinija, ndërsa madhërohej me tekbire, Allahu, Zoti, Perëndia, deri tek xhamija 
Në Xhaminë e Sefës u falë namazi i xhenazës, nën drejtimin, udhëheqjen, e trimit, luftëtarit, atdhetarit, Hafiz Ymer Efendi Guta, ku ishin të pranishëm edhe shumë shejherë, hoxhallarë, ndër të cilët vlenë të përmendën: Myderriz, Hafiz Fahri Efendi Iljazi, Mulla Mustafë Efendi Canhasi, Mulla Mustafë Efendi Loshi, Mulla Jahja Efendi Bakalli, Mulla Sahit Berki, Mulla Hamdi Doli, Hafiz Hysni Efendi Yvejsi, Hafiz Selim Efendi Yvejsi, Mulla Sejdiu etj. Kurse nga shejhlerët ishin të pranishëm, ndër të tjerë, edhe këta: Baba Qazim Bakalli, përfaqësues i bektashinjve, Shejh Aliu i Teqës së Shejh Banit, të Saadive, Shejh Mehmeti i Shejh i Shejh Aliut të Doblibarës, Shejh Danjolli i Teqës së Haxhi Shejh Musasë, të Rifaive, Shejh Dyli i Teqes së Shejh Eminit, të Saadive, Shejh Lita (Haliti) i Halvetive, Shejh Mahmudi i Teqes së Kaderive, Mulla Hajrullah Hoxha i Junikut, Shejh Hyseini nga Prizreni etj. etj. Për gjithë këta emra të nderuar ka dëshmi, sepse dëshmohen me fotografi.
Mbasi u krye falja e Namazit të Xhenazes në Xhaminë e Sefës, ashtu të bashkuar, hoxhallarë e shehlerë, qytetarë e katundarë, bujqë e tregtarë, pasunikë e fukara, në rreshtë të gjatë pa u nda, nga të gjitha besimet, muslimanë, katolikë, ortodoksë e të pa fe, nën vëzhgimin e sigurimit (udbashëve), u përcollë xhenazja e Shejh Shefqetit në maje të gishtave deri në banesën e fundit, te Ura e LLukacit, ku sot i është ngritur një tyrbe madhështore, siç ishte madhështor edhe ai vetë, në këtë jetë!

----------


## Bel ami

Nuk jane bektashinj keta more zoteri, mos i posto keto shkrime se ke gabuar adrese.

----------


## Selma*

I nderuari Mexhid Yvejsi , 
verejta qe keni sjelle disa shkrime te juaja, duke ringjallur disa tradita (thuajse nuk egzistojne tani !...) Do doja te ju shtroja disa pyetje (edhe pse vereje se nuk do te përgjigjeni)?! Te pakten do t'i lexoni besoj...

*A ju duket se qytetaret tane nuk i ndjekin keto tarikate, nuk jane te verbuar pas tyre ?

A nuk  veren zhytjen e tyre ne erresire, se si kane orientuar besimin e tyre. Lutjet, mbështetjen, kah e kane te orientuar ?!Duke hyjnizuar krijesat, lavdëruar e mbivlerësuar njerëzit, duke kërkuar ndihme, ndermjetesim per lutjet e tyre ?! Nuk te duket i tepert ky fenomen tek ne ?!

A nuk ke frike nga Allahu duke ushqyer kete fryme tek "njerzit" (injorantet) ?!*

----------


## Fakir

> I nderuari Mexhid Yvejsi , 
> verejta qe keni sjelle disa shkrime te juaja, duke ringjallur disa tradita (thuajse nuk egzistojne tani !...) Do doja te ju shtroja disa pyetje (edhe pse vereje se nuk do te përgjigjeni)?! Te pakten do t'i lexoni besoj...
> 
> *A ju duket se qytetaret tane nuk i ndjekin keto tarikate, nuk jane te verbuar pas tyre ?
> 
> A nuk  veren zhytjen e tyre ne erresire, se si kane orientuar besimin e tyre. Lutjet, mbështetjen, kah e kane te orientuar ?!Duke hyjnizuar krijesat, lavdëruar e mbivlerësuar njerëzit, duke kërkuar ndihme, ndermjetesim per lutjet e tyre ?! Nuk te duket i tepert ky fenomen tek ne ?!
> 
> A nuk ke frike nga Allahu duke ushqyer kete fryme tek "njerzit" (injorantet) ?!*



Edhe pse nuk jam Mexhidi, por disi me njefar menyre e pash veten te detyruar te te jap nje komentar.

Se pari e Nderuar, vetveten po e kundershton. Ne fillim thua: 

"A ju duket se qytetaret tane nuk i ndjekin keto tarikate, nuk jane te verbuar pas tyre ?"

e pastaj thua:

"A nuk  veren zhytjen e tyre ne erresire, se si kane orientuar besimin e tyre"

Cka tash, po i ndjekin e jane te zhytur ne erresire, apo nuk po i ndjekin?! hmmm...

Perndryshe, Allahu xh.xh. ne Kuran thote:

O ju që besuat! Kini frikë All-llahun *dhe kërkoni afrim te Ai*, luftoni në rrugën e Tij që të gjeni shpëtim.
Sure: Maide, Ajeti: 35

Ketu nuk e potencon se si ta kerkojme Rrugen per tek Ai, nepermjet Hoxhes apo Shejhut, shkurt thot: KERKOJE.

Me tutje thua: "Duke hyjnizuar krijesat".
Pyetje: Nga e more tash kete? Shkruan dikund, apo e ke te ndegjuar nga ndonje psojdomusliman?
Une per vete edhe pse jam ne Tarikat, deri me sot akoma ASNJE krijes nuk e Hyjnezova sepse Allahu xh.xh. ne Kuran thote:

"Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë." Sure: Ihlas, Ajeti: 4

Pastaj thua: "duke kerkuar ndihme dhe ndermjetsim."
Mire shume, kjo ty te duket dicka jashta Ligjit te Allahut. E Allahu xh.xh. ne Kuran thote:

"Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë tek Ai, pos me lejen e Tij, e di të tashmen që është pranë tyre dhe të ardhmen, nga ajo që Ai di" Sure Bekare, Ajeti: 255

pastaj:

"Ndërmjetsues nuk do të ketë vetëm po qe se lejon Ai." Sure: Jonus, Ajeti 3

Shifet qarte se nga te dy keto Ajete Ndermjetsimi (Shefaat) lejohet.

Pastaj:

"Nuk ka të drejtë ndërmjetësimi askush, përveç atij që e ka lejuar i Gjithëfuqishmi" Sure Merjem, Ajeti 87

"Atë ditë nuk bën dobi as ndërmjetësimi, përveç atij të cilin e ka lejuar i Gjithëmëshirshmi të ndërmjetësojë dhe për të cilin e pëlqeu ndërmjetësimin." Sure: Ta Ha, Ajeti: 109

pastaj:

"Ata që i adhuruan pos Tij, nuk mund të ndërmjetësojnë (të bëjnë shefaat), përveç kush dëshmoi të vërtetën, e ata e dinë." Sure: Zuruf, Ajeti: 86.

Nga keto dy te fundit shifet qarte se Ndermjetsimi lejohet.

Te mjaftojne keto Ajete nga Kurani apo deshiron edhe Hadithe te Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. ?

E nese i mohon edhe keto Ajete Kuranore, ateher per ty dhe te gjith qe mendojne njejte kam keto Ajete nga Kurani:

"Ky është libri që nuk ka dyshim në te (sepse është prej All-llahut) është udhëzues për ata që janë të devotshëm."

"Ka disa njerëz që thonë: Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut dhe jetës tjetër (Ahiretit), po në realitet ata nuk janë besimtarë."

"Ata përpiqen ta mashtrojnë All-llahun dhe ata që besuan, po në të vërtetë ata nuk mashtrojnë tjetër, pos vetvetes, por ata nuk e hetojnë." Sure Bekare, Ajetet: 2, 8-9


Pra tash le te mendoje secili per vete se si te dojne.

Allahu eshte Nji, nuk ka tjeter. Muhamedi eshte i derguar i Tije dhe Aliu eshte Mik i Allahut. (Velijullah)
Kuran, Sure: Maide: Ajeti: 56
"E kush ka për mik All-llahun, të dërguarin e Tij dhe ata që besuan, s'ka dyshim se ana (pala-krahu) e All-llahut është ngadhënjyese."

----------


## Selma*

Pershendetje Fakir i nderuar, ju faleminderit qe zevendesuat pergjigjen e M.Y.
Por per here tjeter mos paragjykoni, shoh qe arrije t’i lexoj komentet dhe pergjigjet edhe ne forum, besoj se e di se per cka e kam fjalen  :shkelje syri: 

Meqenese koheve te fundit me kishin vrare syrin keto shkrime te shpeshta e kisha fjalen per rigjallerimin ne te shkruar te ketyre temave, se sa per tu praktikuar jam ne dijeni, se vec jane te zhytur mjaft ne erresire e shirk. E njoh pak a shume mentalitetin e ketyre vendeve edhe praktikuesve me nje fjale.
Shirkun e kane tej mase te shprehur, edhe pse i ke sjell ato ajete te cilat flasin per ndermjetesim krejt diku tjeter, ndryshe nga ai qe kam permend une, nuk do te thote qe ndryshon gje, ose qe me mbush mendjen se eshte me ndryshe.

Nuk jam simpatizuese e ketij besimi aq me pak menyres se praktikimit ( dergimi nezrave tek varri, hajmalite tek shehu, lidhja penjve per fat, sjellja rreth varrit, kapercimi i tespive, abstenimi nga mishi dhe pastrimi gjate agjerimit ! lol), 

*Njemend, agjerimin qe ju e beni, cfare kuptimi ka, me cka solidarizoheni ju gjate agjerimit?*

Kur krejt ndryshe nga kjo dihet se islamin e karakterizon pastertia si ne besim ne njeshmeri te Krijuesit, duke mos i shoqeruar shoqerues ne besim dhe adhurim ashtu edhe ne pasterti fizike. Bile kushtezohet se gjysma e besimit eshte pastertia. :Lulja3:  

he, se per pak harrova se kemi edhe nje dallim tjeter mu ne fillim tek deshmia

*Deshmoj dhe deklaroi se nuk ka Zot tjeter pervec All-llahut dhe dëshmoj dhe besoj se Muhammedi s.a.v.s eshte rob i All-llahut dhe i Derguari i Tij*

----------


## Fakir

> Pershendetje Fakir i nderuar, ju faleminderit qe zevendesuat pergjigjen e M.Y.
> Por per here tjeter mos paragjykoni, shoh qe arrije t’i lexoj komentet dhe pergjigjet edhe ne forum, besoj se e di se per cka e kam fjalen 
> 
> Meqenese koheve te fundit me kishin vrare syrin keto shkrime te shpeshta e kisha fjalen per rigjallerimin ne te shkruar te ketyre temave, se sa per tu praktikuar jam ne dijeni, se vec jane te zhytur mjaft ne erresire e shirk. E njoh pak a shume mentalitetin e ketyre vendeve edhe praktikuesve me nje fjale.
> [/B]


Pershendetje (apo ma mire ta perkthej arabisht SELAM se po gjen edhe ketu kritika, edhe pse edhe vet shqip e ke shkrur)  :buzeqeshje: 

E di per cka e ke fjalen, por ta tregova edhe arsyen se perse. Apo ndoshta po gaboj?!

Sa i perket tjerave, mundem edhe njeher vetem keto tri Ajete me ti perserite:


*"Ky është libri që nuk ka dyshim në te (sepse është prej All-llahut) është udhëzues për ata që janë të devotshëm."

"Ka disa njerëz që thonë: “Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut dhe jetës tjetër (Ahiretit), po në realitet ata nuk janë besimtarë."

"Ata përpiqen ta mashtrojnë All-llahun dhe ata që besuan, po në të vërtetë ata nuk mashtrojnë tjetër, pos vetvetes, por ata nuk e hetojnë." Sure Bekare, Ajetet: 2, 8-9*


Edhe Ti, perpiqu pra e mashtroje Allahun xh.xh. me idete e disa (per fat te mire shum te paket) psojdoDijetareve si p.sh. ibn Tejmije,Abdulvehab e te ngjashem.

----------


## Selma*

> Pershendetje (apo ma mire ta perkthej arabisht SELAM se po gjen edhe ketu kritika, edhe pse edhe vet shqip e ke shkrur) 
> 
> Edhe Ti, perpiqu pra e mashtroje Allahun xh.xh. me idete e disa (per fat te mire shum te paket) psojdoDijetareve si p.sh. ibn Tejmije,Abdulvehab e te ngjashem.


Selam alejkum, e pranoj qe nuk jam pershendetur me pershendetjen e qiellit dhe tokes, vetem se me nje korrigjim se kuptimi i saj eshte (paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qofte mbi ju) 

Mire qe i ke sjell ato ajete, vetem se do te sugjeroja dicka, nuk behet tefsiri, komentimi i Kuranit sipas deshires, tekeve tona, mos paragjyko aq me pak dijetaret, nuk jemi ne ne ate shkalle sa te flasim per dijetaret, apo te bejme komentimin e Kur'anit! (sikurse tek ajeti i fundit qe ke permend, larg nga ajo e mete eshte Allahu!!!)
Behu me i sinqert dhe drejtohu, mbeshtetu vetem tek Allahu, inshaAllah Ai te udhezon ne rruge te drejte...

Nuk paske jap pergjigje per mahtemin, nejse... se doja te beja ende pytje tjera lol  :ngerdheshje: 

selam

----------


## albprofiler

> Nuk jane bektashinj keta more zoteri, mos i posto keto shkrime se ke gabuar adrese.


Vetem sa per sqarim 

Nuk ka faj Mexhid Yvejsi . 
Ai temen e ka vendosur tek nenforumi musliman por patrulla policia "fetare" e pane dhe lajmeruan tek moderatoret duke thene se kjo teme nuk ka asgje te beje me muslimanet dhe duhet te sillet ketu.
Nuk e di cili moderator e sjelli kete shkrim ketu por si duket nuk e ka pa mire se ka te beje me muslimanet edhe shume

si duket i kane bllokuar zaptuar nenforumet dhe vetem ideollogji te nje grupi lejohet te propagandohet.

Une kisha thene te hiqet krejt edhe ky nenforum dhe vetem te mbeten nenforumet tjera duke u grindur ndermjet veti ashtu si po bejn dhe si po manipulojn.
Edhe kete nenforum te bektashive e kane mbush me copy pasta propaganda te lloj llojshme dhe perafersisht te njejtit persona nuk lejojn askund te nenforumet e tyre te permendet nje shkrim ndryshe nga ato qe ata i sjellin.

Gati gjysma e temave ketu hyn dhe lexoj i sheh se kush i ka bere si dhe pse i kane bere

----------


## Fakir

> Selam alejkum, e pranoj qe nuk jam pershendetur me pershendetjen e qiellit dhe tokes, vetem se me nje korrigjim se kuptimi i saj eshte (paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qofte mbi ju) 
> 
> Mire qe i ke sjell ato ajete, vetem se do te sugjeroja dicka, nuk behet tefsiri, komentimi i Kuranit sipas deshires, tekeve tona, mos paragjyko aq me pak dijetaret, nuk jemi ne ne ate shkalle sa te flasim per dijetaret, apo te bejme komentimin e Kur'anit! (sikurse tek ajeti i fundit qe ke permend, larg nga ajo e mete eshte Allahu!!!)
> Behu me i sinqert dhe drejtohu, mbeshtetu vetem tek Allahu, inshaAllah Ai te udhezon ne rruge te drejte...
> 
> Nuk paske jap pergjigje per mahtemin, nejse... se doja te beja ende pytje tjera lol 
> 
> selam


Nuk ta mohova e as qe ishte fjala per at qe thua Ti, ishte thjesht VETEM per SELAM!!!  :shkelje syri: 

Sa i perket komentimit te Kuranit, un nuk e komentova asgje, un vetem e pershkruajta se si te tjeret (shume me te menqur se une e kan komentu) e sa i perket perkthimit ne Shqip, ne ditet e sotme po shifen se si po perkthehen (fatmirsisht qe i njof edhe 2-3gjuhe te tjera) dhe kshtu qe e kam krahasu dhe njeherit kam pa dallimin nga perkthimi shqip. Dallim ky nganjeher me gabime fatale qe nuk falen. 

Sa i perket Muhatemit, me qellim nuk te dhashe pergjegjje sepse, edhe po te jepja, nga ketu ku jam (Gjilan) po ta ndiej eren e injorances  :buzeqeshje: 


ve Selam

----------


## Selma*

> Nuk ta mohova e as qe ishte fjala per at qe thua Ti, ishte thjesht VETEM per SELAM!!! 
> 
> Sa i perket komentimit te Kuranit, un nuk e komentova asgje, un vetem e pershkruajta se si te tjeret (shume me te menqur se une e kan komentu) e sa i perket perkthimit ne Shqip, ne ditet e sotme po shifen se si po perkthehen (fatmirsisht qe i njof edhe 2-3gjuhe te tjera) dhe kshtu qe e kam krahasu dhe njeherit kam pa dallimin nga perkthimi shqip. Dallim ky nganjeher me gabime fatale qe nuk falen. 
> 
> Sa i perket Muhatemit, me qellim nuk te dhashe pergjegjje sepse, edhe po te jepja, nga ketu ku jam (Gjilan) po ta ndiej eren e injorances 
> 
> 
> ve Selam



SubhanaAllah! Me kundershtu njeriu vetveten automatikisht nuk pasna pa asniher kaq haptas, ose jeni shume i ri (ashtu tregoni shume papjekuri) ose...

Nuk pasna pa ndonjher njeri me kaq shume paragjykime! Edhe 7 gjuhe te tjera po ti dini nuk ju hyjne ne pune me kete gjuhe te mbyllur te mendjes !

Une doja te diskutoja, por me kete jostabilitet mendimesh apo hiprokizie vertet te cuditshem... E di cka po mendoi, kur ju nuk jeni te sinqert me vetveten e juaj ateher?!

Allahu ju udhezofte, Amin
Selam

p.s Edhe dicka se me ngel peng pa e thene, kur ju mbarojne argumentet nuk eshte mire te perdorni gjuhen e arrogances, fyerjes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fakir

> SubhanaAllah! Me kundershtu njeriu vetveten automatikisht nuk pasna pa asniher kaq haptas, ose jeni shume i ri (ashtu tregoni shume papjekuri) ose...
> 
> Nuk pasna pa ndonjher njeri me kaq shume paragjykime! Edhe 7 gjuhe te tjera po ti dini nuk ju hyjne ne pune me kete gjuhe te mbyllur te mendjes !
> 
> Une doja te diskutoja, por me kete jostabilitet mendimesh apo hiprokizie vertet te cuditshem... E di cka po mendoi, kur ju nuk jeni te sinqert me vetveten e juaj ateher?!
> 
> Allahu ju udhezofte, Amin
> Selam
> 
> p.s Edhe dicka se me ngel peng pa e thene, kur ju mbarojne argumentet nuk eshte mire te perdorni gjuhen e arrogances, fyerjes


Sa mir e verteton at thenien: "Arma me e forte per mbrojtje tek femrat, eshte sulmi"  :shkelje syri:

----------


## albprofiler

> SubhanaAllah! Me kundershtu njeriu vetveten automatikisht nuk pasna pa asniher kaq haptas, 
> 
> p.s Edhe dicka se me ngel peng pa e thene, kur ju mbarojne argumentet nuk eshte mire te perdorni gjuhen e arrogances, fyerjes


Selam Alejkum po ja nisim me paqe dhe miresi te Zotit

Me fal qe po nderhyj por me bene pershtypje kto fjalet çka i shkruajte edhe me qellim i citova vetem kto.

Ti a i lexon postimet e tua , lexoje postimin e pare çka e bere ne kete teme dhe shiko si ja nise muhabetit e pastaj dil te tjeret.

Me sa po shoh ti veçse qenke bere anetar-e e ktij forumi dhe menjehere po don te na sfidosh , te na quash injoranta , shirkaxhi , bidatxhi etj etj .

Hyne lexo pak ne kete nenforum se ka edhe shume pergjigje aty edhepse jane pak tema . Ne nenforumet e tjera i gjen me qindra tema por shumica e tyre jane te njejta , sot nje teme copy paste mbas disa ditesh mbaron ne faqen e dyte te atij nenforumi dhe te njejten teme e perseritin mbas nje muaji , ti  hyn lexo diçka çka nuk te pelqen eja diskuto si na ka hije muslimanve.

Ndoshta edhe behet monotoni duke i perserit te njejtat llafe per çdo anetar te ri qe futet ketu.

Me siguri se as ti dhe as une dhe shume tjere ketu nuk ja kemi gjetur fundin islamit qe te dalim e te paraqitemi si dijetar

Te gjitha te mirat besimtarve te nenshtruar

----------


## Selma*

> Selam Alejkum po ja nisim me paqe dhe miresi te Zotit


Alejkum selam we ra. 

Nuk jam pergjigjur komentit menjeher per disa aryse...

Si fillim une japa opinionin tim rreth disa temave per M.Y , Meqenese kishte " vullnetare te sjellshem e te devotshem" zevendesues  per tu përgjigjur ateher, sinqerisht desha te diskutoja rreth disa pikave qe me interesonte opinioni i juaj si besimtare... 
Por, biseda morri kahje tjeter ose ku e di une paragjykime te tepruara me kujtonte ato filmat me partizan " po na ndjekin, po na pergjojne  lol "  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese do te kem durim do i lexoj disa nga diskutimet qe jane bere ktu, edhe pse me intereson opinioni i sinqert i disa pikave, nese nuk ju pengon do i parashtroj tek tema " nje pyetje"  :shkelje syri: 

Selam
S.

----------


## Fakir

> Alejkum selam we ra. 
> 
> Nuk jam pergjigjur komentit menjeher per disa aryse...
> 
> Si fillim une japa opinionin tim rreth disa temave per M.Y , Meqenese kishte " vullnetare te sjellshem e te devotshem" zevendesues  per tu përgjigjur ateher, sinqerisht desha te diskutoja rreth disa pikave qe me interesonte opinioni i juaj si besimtare... 
> Por, biseda morri kahje tjeter ose ku e di une paragjykime te tepruara me kujtonte ato filmat me partizan " po na ndjekin, po na pergjojne  lol " 
> 
> Nese do te kem durim do i lexoj disa nga diskutimet qe jane bere ktu, edhe pse me intereson opinioni i sinqert i disa pikave, nese nuk ju pengon do i parashtroj tek tema " nje pyetje"
> 
> ...


Flm per "kungjat" e Tua e Nderuar!  :shkelje syri: 

E din ti me mire se sa e sa postime te mijat i kan fshi ketu, ajo ishte edhe arsyja e vetme perse nuk te kam dhene argumente te tjera sepse nuk e shof te arsyeshme te lodhem te shkruaj kot kur te nesermen asgjesohen nga ata: "partizanet qe ndjeki e pergjerojne"  :shkelje syri: 

Perndryshe, ne cdo kohe jam ne gjendje te jape me qindra argumente, po deshe, urdhero me trego me mesazh privat e shpresoj se deri ateher nuk me prejashtojn nga forumi.

----------


## Selma*

Eh prap ti, une juve ju kisha bere pytjen per agjerimin, po as qe morret mundim te pergjigjeshit, filluat me njefare ere c'ere cinizmi... "nga ketu gjilani... " (qe nuk e di pse dyshoj qe jeni nga gjl ) lol  :ngerdheshje:  

E sa per ajetet nuk sjellen ku do ti dhe t'i vesh e pershtatesh ne cfaredo situate qe te kovenon  :shkelje syri: ...

p.s. Nuk parapelqei te komunikoj  MP  :buzeqeshje: 

Selam
S.

----------


## flutura3105

> Flm per "kungjat" e Tua e Nderuar! 
> 
> E din ti me mire se sa e sa postime te mijat i kan fshi ketu, ajo ishte edhe arsyja e vetme perse nuk te kam dhene argumente te tjera sepse nuk e shof te arsyeshme te lodhem te shkruaj kot kur te nesermen asgjesohen nga ata: "partizanet qe ndjeki e pergjerojne" 
> 
> Perndryshe, ne cdo kohe jam ne gjendje te jape me qindra argumente, po deshe, urdhero me trego me mesazh privat e shpresoj se deri ateher nuk me prejashtojn nga forumi.


 Mos e merr mundimin te flasesh kot se nuk kuptojne jo ,eshte njelloj si te mundohesh ta bindesh jezidin.... pershendetje.

----------


## Selma*

> Mos e merr mundimin te flasesh kot se nuk kuptojne jo ,eshte njelloj si te mundohesh ta bindesh jezidin.... pershendetje.


Cpate moj fluturushe, kshtu keni zakon juve te zevendesoni njeri - tjetrin lol 
" jezid" sa kam qesh me ket fjal lol, ke mesuar besimin nga gjyshja, ke lexuar xhanem ndonje liber?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fakir

> Eh prap ti, une juve ju kisha bere pytjen per agjerimin, po as qe morret mundim te pergjigjeshit, filluat me njefare ere c'ere cinizmi... "nga ketu gjilani... " (qe nuk e di pse dyshoj qe jeni nga gjl ) lol  
> 
> E sa per ajetet nuk sjellen ku do ti dhe t'i vesh e pershtatesh ne cfaredo situate qe te kovenon ...
> 
> p.s. Nuk parapelqei te komunikoj  MP 
> 
> Selam
> S.


Po pra, prap une sepse ata "kungjat" e tu te kam treguar me heret: Arma me e forte per mbrojtje tek femra, eshte sulmi.

E sa i perket dyshimit se a jam nga Gjilani apo jo, nje mundem me ta thene: Une jam Sufi Elhamdulilah, dhe nje gje qe nuk mundem ta mshefi nga Allahu xh.xh. prej robeve te Tije xh.xh. as qe mundohem dhe se ja kam friken Atije xh.xh. qe te genjej!!!




> Mos e merr mundimin te flasesh kot se nuk kuptojne jo ,eshte njelloj si te mundohesh ta bindesh jezidin.... pershendetje.


Te falemnderes per mbeshtetje moj Flutur, asgje ma shum e as me pak nuk po beje nga ajo qe Allahu xh.xh. e ka urdheruar ne Kuran:

O ju që besuat! Kini frikë All-llahun dhe kërkoni afrim te Ai, luftoni në rrugën e Tij që të gjeni shpëtim. Sure: Maide, Ajeti: 35


Me Selame dhe Dua nga

Fakiri i Hakkut.

----------


## Selma*

> abstenimi nga mishi dhe pastrimi gjate agjerimit 
> *Njemend, agjerimin qe ju e beni, cfare kuptimi ka, me cka solidarizoheni ju gjate agjerimit?*
> 
> Kur krejt ndryshe nga kjo dihet se islamin e karakterizon pastertia si ne besim ne njeshmeri te Krijuesit, duke mos i shoqeruar shoqerues ne besim dhe adhurim ashtu edhe ne pasterti fizike. Bile kushtezohet se gjysma e besimit eshte pastertia.  [/B]


i nderuari Fakir ,

nuk e di pse ju percjell ky paragjykim, jeni ju qe perdorni ket moto "mbrojtja me e mire eshte sulmi" duke iu shmangur nje pyetjes time te mehershme.

----------


## Fakir

> i nderuari Fakir ,
> 
> nuk e di pse ju percjell ky paragjykim, jeni ju qe perdorni ket moto "mbrojtja me e mire eshte sulmi" duke iu shmangur nje pyetjes time te mehershme.


Jo, ASNJEHER ASNJE pyetje nuk i iki, nuk me vie turp te them nuk e di nese nuk e di. Me turp eshte te them e di (qe ne fakt nuk e di) e te genjej se sa te them nuk e di. Keshtu te pakten me ka mesuar Emir el-Muminin Ali el-Myrteza k.v. sepse kjo eshte nje nder theniet e Tije.
Por, thjesht nuk e kam pare te arsyeshme te te tjap pergjegjje sepse vet pyetja si e tille ishte lloj provokacioni. Po te kishe bere pyetje pa "kungja" (se u banen te njohur keta  :buzeqeshje:  ) me siguri se do te kisha dhene pergjegjje ne detaje.

Provoje njeher.  :shkelje syri: 


Pershendetje

----------

